# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Besplatan smještaj u Zaboku samohranoj majci

## pinocchio

U Rodin ured je stiglo pismo u kojem gospođa nudi besplatan smještaj u Zaboku jednoj samohranoj majci. Ako ste zainteresirane javite se meni na pp ili u ured.

----------

